# Schwarze Fische



## susiwhv (1. Juni 2009)

Hab davon 5 Stück im Teich und weiß nicht was es für Fische sind

Ihr könnt mir das bestimmt sagen

http://imageup.in/viewer.php?id=1243061725.JPG

http://imageup.in/viewer.php?id=1243472381.JPG


----------



## marc (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Moin!

Sieht mir sehr nach Goldfischnachwuchs aus.Die färben sich meist erst im zweiten oder dritten Jahr golden.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

..das sind Shubunki..Nachwuchs ohne Farbe..hab ich auch.


----------



## susiwhv (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Die hab ich letztes Jahr aus einem anderen Teich gefischt
Dann mal schauen was es wird.Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis die eine andere Frabe bekommen.

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## bodo61 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Könnten Karauschen sein, dann bleiben sie so. Der __ Goldfisch ist eine farbige __ Karausche.


----------



## susiwhv (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Hmmmmmmmm
Dann bin ich jetzt ja noch gespannter was dadraus wird.
Auf jedenfall ist es ein Fisch
Dann müßte es ja bald seine Farbe ändern wenn es nicht ein __ Karausche ist
Sonst ist auch egal.
Scheint ja ganz schön hart zu sein wenn er schon im Eis einfrieren kann


----------



## Marlowe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Hallo!

Der __ Goldfisch ist keine farbige __ Karausche,

sondern die Urform des Goldfisch ist der __ Giebel.


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Hi Susi,

es kann auch passieren das die Goldfische sich gar nicht umfärben. Ein Teil des Nachwuchses fällt immer mehr oder weniger stark in die Naturfarbform zurück.

Bei einem Züchter werden solche dann natürlich ausgemerzt, daher findet man so was nur äußerst selten im Verkaufsbecken

MfG Frank


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Hallo,

es wird sich um __ Giebel handeln, nicht um Goldfische, oder eine Kreuzung aus diesen.

Hier mal ein Link (< Klick) wo man junge Giebel sieht. Auf Bild 7 ist auch ein dunkles Jungtier zu sehen.

Ich habe sowohl Giebel als auch Goldfische bei mir im Teich. Die jungen Goldfische sind bei mir fast schwarz und färben sich relativ schnell um.

Hier einige Fotos von heute:

Bid1: der Erzeuger
Bild2: ein junger __ Goldfisch, gleiche Größe gleich alt. Einer der Jungen weicht farblich komplett ab und ist wesentlich brauner. Größe um die 10cm.
Bild 3: eine Großaufnahme 
Bild 4: Übersicht

Axel


----------



## unicorn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

was ist denn das auf Bild 4 ganz rechts oben?
Ein Hai????


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*



unicorn schrieb:


> was ist denn das auf Bild 4 ganz rechts oben?
> Ein Hai????



Ja, ein Süßwasserhai (Orthacanthus senckenbergianus).

Da muss aber unter uns bleiben, sonst laufen mir die Pressefutzies die Tür ein 

Axel


----------



## susiwhv (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Na ich weiß nicht ob es diese __ Giebel sind.
Meine sind ja Schwarz bis braun und so hab ich sie schon seid über einem Jahr im Teich.Sie werden nur größer aber net bunter


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*



susiwhv schrieb:


> Sie werden nur größer aber net bunter



Das machen Wildfische in der Regel auch 

Hast du dir Bild 7 angeschaut, da ist ein dunkler Jungfisch.

Axel


----------



## susiwhv (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Ja den hatte ich mir schon angeschaut.Schwer zu sagen ob es das ist oder nicht.Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal fangen und in ein Aquarium setzen und dann Fotos machen damit man ihn besser erkennen kann.


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

Auf Bild 2 von mir ist oben links genau der selbe wie bei dir. Auch sehr dunkel braun.

Die Flossen stimmen mit seinen helleren Geschwistern überein.

Axel


----------



## susiwhv (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Fische*

So hab eben ein Fischie eingefangen und schnell Fotos gemacht.
Einmal von vorne und von der Seite

Komisch im Teich ist der total braun

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/47157&stc=1&d=1244988756

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/47158&stc=1&d=1244988756


----------

